# Double din gps units with Time alignment



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Im searching for the right one with incremental/customizable TA. As of now, the only ones I am aware of is both of the new sonys, the kenwoods from the dnx7180 on up (expensive) and the Alpine with impint (though alpines double din/GPS leave much to be desired imo).

Are there any others I am over looking?

For instance, the Pioneer AVIC-x930BT and avh-3200bt has "auto eq" but is auto time alignment included in that process like the 880prs? I doubt it but possibly.

Are there any I am overlooking?


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

i wish they are any


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

huh?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Went with a Sony xvn-770bt from a local diyma guy


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

the new Alpine 910 has t/a, but a very limited x-over. JPS


----------



## rjg (Mar 6, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> Im searching for the right one with incremental/customizable TA. As of now, the only ones I am aware of is both of the new sonys, the kenwoods from the dnx7180 on up (expensive) and the Alpine with impint (though alpines double din/GPS leave much to be desired imo).
> 
> Are there any others I am over looking?
> 
> ...


I read through the manual of the x930bt and I don't think the t/a was part of the auto process from what I can remember.


----------

